# Soundstream Amps (Renoir, Picasso, 10.2) Repair/upgrade in California or ...?



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

So I have some SS amps that I want to get "upgraded". I have the rubicon series Picasso, Renoir, and 10.2

The Picasso and Renoir are BNIB, and the 10.2 is slightly used.

I've read that even though they're new, the caps should be replaced to avoid future leaks/damage and anything else while you're "in there" type of deal.

Who is the resident repair guy for SS amps in CA or anywhere in the US?

I've contacted Wade Stewart but wondering if there is anyone else?


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

veleno said:


> So I have some SS amps that I want to get "upgraded". I have the rubicon series Picasso, Renoir, and 10.2
> 
> The Picasso and Renoir are BNIB, and the 10.2 is slightly used.
> 
> ...


Jeremy Scott Loftis specializes in Old School Soundstream Repairs and Upgrades.
Soundstream Repairs and Upgrades

He's very well regarded and usually has a waiting list, so it won't likely be a quick turnaround.
If you are on Facebook, he has a page https://www.facebook.com/groups/161012294542929 if you message him. he's very quick to respond.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

Is Wade still doing Soundstream repairs? I haven't talked to him in several years.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I would be leary of using Wade to reburb the amps. I picked up 3 Reference amps from a long time member of the forum a few months ago. The amps were refurbed by Wade in 2018.The soldering was horrible. Some transistor legs were not even soldered to the boards. A few areas of the board were badly burned. Looked like he used a torch. I think I still have pics if you want to see. I sent the amps off to Jeremy Loftis to be completely redone. He does have a 5+ month back log though.


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys.

When I last spoke to Wade a couple of months ago, he was still doing repairs. However, based on the feedback above, I think I'm better off with Jeremy.

Send me or post those pictures of the bad soldering/repair. I'd like to see what I'm missing! lol


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Old Skewl said:


> I would be leary of using Wade to reburb the amps. I picked up 3 Reference amps from a long time member of the forum a few months ago. The amps were refurbed by Wade in 2018.The soldering was horrible. Some transistor legs were not even soldered to the boards. A few areas of the board were badly burned. Looked like he used a torch. I think I still have pics if you want to see. I sent the amps off to Jeremy Loftis to be completely redone. He does have a 5+ month back log though.


Have you received the amps back? How was the quality of work/service? Fair pricing?


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Blazemore said:


> Have you received the amps back? How was the quality of work/service? Fair pricing?


I have not received my amps back from Jeremy yet. It’s been just shy of 5 months. So I hope to start getting some back next month. Everything I’ve seen and heard regarding Jeremy has been positive.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Just checking to see if you have received the amps back yet.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

No not yet. He has completed 3 of the 5 amps I sent in to him(about a week ago). 2 were previously modified by Wade Stewart and really ended up taking some extra work as Wade really butchered the boards. Jeremy has been communicating with me and sending me photos along the way.


----------

